# New Personality Quiz



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

'sup guys.

Third one in like three days.
This one is about half-finished, but I'm keen to post it up and see how it goes so far.

My 'MBTI' style Personality Quiz.


I intend to expand on it a fair bit, but I'm kind of hesitant to, as the idea I have in my head would simply take people hours to complete.

Any and all comments/critique etc would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

*estp!*


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

turi said:


> 'sup guys.
> 
> Third one in like three days.
> This one is about half-finished, but i'm keen to post it up and see how it goes so far.
> ...


esfp.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

INTP

Overall the test is pretty good so far looking at online quizzes as a whole. I like how you cannot always tell what answer choice is pushing towards a specific type for all of the questions unless you're specifically looking for that. I like it better than the other test of yours that I took, especially since it included a lot of options for indecisive looser like myself who tend to fall in the middle of things, though there's aspects where it could be improved. I couldn't tell, out of curiosity are you focusing your questions on the cognitive functions or dichotomy (or both)?

A couple things that I noted during the test:
a) Asking people's gender during the test is probably going to piss a lot of people off, though I'm assuming you did that for statistical purposes
b) Some of your 3 choice questions could use a 4th choice just to even things out (ie. The question that deals with how the individual deals with possibilities and concepts if you are taking a cognitive function approach; The question regarding theory vs. hands on)
c) Regarding the question about how people see you (Too perfect... or Endearing and Charming), you've forgotten about low self esteem. The answer choices come across as "I'm a narcissist" and "I'm kind of extroverted."
d) The crack a cold one with the boiz was quite amusing, good addition
e) Some of the answer choices are too long
f) There's a typo that I found and it pisses me off because I cannot for the life of me find it again- I only mention it because I'm hoping someone else will see it and tell you where it is.

(Sorry for the long feedback; I'm bored out of my wits and have too much time on my hands at the moment :/)


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

good test, a couple of questions were tough to answer middle of the road on them.

like the planning question. while I do prefer the concept of planning, I don't like to consciously plan things, I much prefer to let plans just appear in my head suddenly.


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> The crack a cold one with the boiz was quite amusing, good addition


I quite disagree being the type of person who tends to hate slang and memery like that. And I'm normally very uncritical. I guess cruelly forcing me to choose an option that includes the phrase "cracking open a cold one with the boiz" is where I draw the line. 



Krayfish said:


> There's a typo that I found and it pisses me off because I cannot for the life of me find it again- I only mention it because I'm hoping someone else will see it and tell you where it is.


Probably says something about me that I either didn't notice it or don't remember it. 



Krayfish said:


> indecisive looser like myself


"looser". Maybe this was the typo you were looking for? :wink:

Anyway


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

neptune_faced said:


> I quite disagree being the type of person who tends to hate slang and memery like that. And I'm normally very uncritical. I guess cruelly forcing me to choose an option that includes the phrase "cracking open a cold one with the boiz" is where I draw the line.


lmao


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I got INFP. Really good quiz!


----------



## UberY0shi (Nov 24, 2016)

INFP. Good deal Turi.


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

Not bad. The descriptions seem close to how Myers-Briggs defines each item, which is good. I personally prefer to answer on a scale rather than based on choices, because people don't tend to fit 100% into one category or another (regarding the 2-answer questions). For a lot of questions, I felt like I was closer to the middle rather than leaning strongly one way or the other. 

I got annoyed with not being able to see how far along I was when taking the test (i.e. how many questions I've answered out of the total amount of questions), but that's obviously not important.

EDIT: Result was INTP.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Infj


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

I got ISTP

Mmm...I think it's due to my focus on "reality". A lot of questions make me feel torn because I'm both interested in ideas/concepts and in reality. I don't like wasting my time imagining things if they're not applicable or realistic. In short, I like philosophical ideas as long as I can use them concretely. If some questions were more focused on "meaning" of things and "future consequences (everything is connected)", It would have been clearer that I'm using dominant Ni. 


Well, at least this test got my cognitive functions right.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

INTP

I got nothing to say, I'm still sure of me being E and F


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Got ENFJ. At least it got N and F right...


----------



## Baguette (Jun 27, 2017)

I got ISTP.


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

I got ESFP and I'm an ISFP but they use the same functions in slightly different orders. I think I have strong Se (at least it's more obvious than the subtleties of Fi) but am definitely still introverted


----------



## Felix Black (Dec 27, 2017)

(First of all, thank you this quiz got me through a very boring lecture)
I got INFP.
I thought the F/T questions were good.
I also liked the fact that sometimes there were 3 options instead of 2. I'd love to redo it when you're done with it


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

ISFJ. Very interesting. I wonder how I got that result. I never got this one before. Have always got ISTJ, INTJ, INFJ, INFP.

@Turi do you mind releasing an "answer key" when you get a chance (in a spoiler), well if you have time and want to? I am curious to see what letters or functions each question was targeting. It's really cool to have the possibility of understanding exactly how we got our result.

Edit: I thought of something. I didn't focus on the quiz 100% all at once. I was multi-tasking (work, playing a game, and then leisurely taking the quiz). I have a hunch that maybe this helps with the user bias problem as it might have made me answer more honestly if I don't remember what I answered in the last question and what is purpose was. OR it could have the completely opposite effect and make my answers more random and not building on top of each other. Hmmm.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> INTP
> 
> Overall the test is pretty good so far looking at online quizzes as a whole. I like how you cannot always tell what answer choice is pushing towards a specific type for all of the questions unless you're specifically looking for that. I like it better than the other test of yours that I took, especially since it included a lot of options for indecisive looser like myself who tend to fall in the middle of things, though there's aspects where it could be improved. I couldn't tell, out of curiosity are you focusing your questions on the cognitive functions or dichotomy (or both)?
> 
> ...


I'll have to run through it and remove typos. I don't want it to be one of those shitty quizzes full of errors.

That quiz as it stands focuses on both dichotomy and cognitive functions at the same time.
The dichotomy questions of it are solid AF and people will get their true type as far as the dichotomy is concerned, no ifs or buts - if you scored INTP as it is, then you're an INTP re: dichotomy.

The reason is simple, it's not just a generic 'mbti' style dichotomy test, it incorporates every facet preference of Step II into it - so to get INTP, not only did you have to select general I, N, T and P responses, but you've also picked Step II facets that support I, N, T and P as well - i.e initiating over receiving, etc etc - they're all included.

They also have a 'middle' option for people who feel each response is too extreme.
So the dichotomy is solid.

I'm not collecting statistics, asking for gender just alters the names of the following question to reflect who is responding.
I did this so that it's easier to relate to to elicit a more accurate response.



Flower Hat said:


> Not bad. The descriptions seem close to how Myers-Briggs defines each item, which is good. I personally prefer to answer on a scale rather than based on choices, because people don't tend to fit 100% into one category or another (regarding the 2-answer questions). For a lot of questions, I felt like I was closer to the middle rather than leaning strongly one way or the other.
> 
> I got annoyed with not being able to see how far along I was when taking the test (i.e. how many questions I've answered out of the total amount of questions), but that's obviously not important.
> 
> EDIT: Result was INTP.


Yeah.. scales.. eh. I don't like 'em. Maybe I'll add some. I don't know.
The progress bar on that platform sucks, I had it originally, but because I made the questions in random order (and also the choices are in random order for each question as well) the progress bar jumps around like crazy.

Like, if you do question 9, then the random thing skips you to question 20, the progress bar jumps from say 5% to like halfway, then if the next one is question 10, it goes backwards to whatever % question 10 is.
It's ridiculously stupid.

I want that added as well, lol.



Firemoon said:


> I got ISTP
> 
> Mmm...I think it's due to my focus on "reality". A lot of questions make me feel torn because I'm both interested in ideas/concepts and in reality. I don't like wasting my time imagining things if they're not applicable or realistic. In short, I like philosophical ideas as long as I can use them concretely. If some questions were more focused on "meaning" of things and "future consequences (everything is connected)", It would have been clearer that I'm using dominant Ni.
> 
> ...


If I incorporated generic bullshit such as the 'meaning' of things and 'future consequences/everything is connected' people would find the whole thing easier to game and use it as an ego boost, not to mention that kind of thing makes everybody an Ni dominant.

What would you propose as alternatives?

"I prefer not to bother with 'meanings' - I am unaware of anything deeper than what I am experiencing on the surface and I prefer to accept things at face value, all day, every day" and;

"I don't think about the future, at all, I am convinced that the actions I take right now, will not affect me nor anyone else in the future - there are no consequences for my actions at all that I'm aware of, and if there is, they're certainly not a thought in my simple little 'right here right now, present moment, concrete, tangible, physical reality' head."



Bunniculla said:


> ISFJ. Very interesting. I wonder how I got that result. I never got this one before. Have always got ISTJ, INTJ, INFJ, INFP.
> 
> @Turi do you mind releasing an "answer key" when you get a chance (in a spoiler), well if you have time and want to? I am curious to see what letters or functions each question was targeting. It's really cool to have the possibility of understanding exactly how we got our result.
> 
> Edit: I thought of something. I didn't focus on the quiz 100% all at once. I was multi-tasking (work, playing a game, and then leisurely taking the quiz). I have a hunch that maybe this helps with the user bias problem as it might have made me answer more honestly if I don't remember what I answered in the last question and what is purpose was. OR it could have the completely opposite effect and make my answers more random and not building on top of each other. Hmmm.


ISFJ isn't a bad fit, you're typed as an ISTJ atm, you've scored loads of F types in the past - why not consider F over T?

Re: an answer key - yeah, I could at some point, but due to the questions being random, the order I posted on this forum wouldn't represent the quiz people took, haha.

ATM it's a combination of stock-standard dichotomy questions, Step II facet preference questions (the ones with 3 options) and cognitive functions.

The cognitive functions aspect needs to be fleshed out a little - there's only a handful of questions in there that target them - there's Fe-Fi, Te-Ti, Se-Si, Ne-Ni at the moment, and that's it, IIRC - all of those questions have a third response that's just 'neither/either' basically, i.e 'none of the above' - those questions don't have the choices randomized, so that it actually reads like that as well.

So as it is it's actually relatively comprehensive as far as dichotomy is concerned and I wouldn't be surprised if the results it returns are actually peoples correct type - what each response is testing for is relatively difficult to discern unless people are actually taking the test and trying to figure out - in which case why even bother - and the cognitive functions just sort of shift the end result towards an accurate reflection of the combination of dichotomy + functions.

Answering with less of a focus on the quiz probably produces more accurate results, imo.


----------



## my melody (Nov 3, 2009)

I was torn on some of the questions, but it was an interesting quiz. I got INFJ.


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Turi said:


> This test is good for people who don't fall neatly into a box - the reason I've displayed the percentages at the end is to demonstrate just how similar your responses might be to other types, i.e, nobody is going to really fit in any particular box 100%.
> It's simply about preferences.


I agree this is a very good test for that, but I was just thinking that people are not going to fit within a type to varying degrees. That, for people that only fit within a box 20% or less, it may not be possible for _any_ test to accurately predict their type and then the person would have to rely on other factors to find their type. 

This is one of the few tests I've gotten INTP on, and that very could be true. That's common feedback from people on here and the most common feedback from people in person, so that very well could prove your point and show the value of this test. 



> I wouldn't be so sure - this quiz measures it pretty decently so far, haha.


That could be the case and appears to be here, but it's also difficult to measure how accurate a test is in general, because there's really no way to measure how many people have accurately typed themselves or if the majority of humans in the world that will never take any sort of personality test would agree with their test results or type themselves correctly. Maybe almost noone does this and I've reached a dead end in thinking this, but it just seems next to impossible to say either way, since this whole thing isn't a science and it really opens itself up to any interpretation imaginable.


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Reila said:


> I think everyone can find a type they fit in, if they don't give up on the theory before reaching their personal eureka moment, that is. Also, I thought you were ISFJ. It seemed more fitting than ISTJ, but of course, you know yourself better than I could possibly know. I also don't see you as a NP, but again, just my two cents.


Oh yeah, I think I was completely wrong about ISFJ, but maybe not :crazy:, but I could also be wrong about ISTJ and NP and I could be some sort of SP even. 

I definitely agree that most people can find their type, but it comes down to if they will or if they have any interest in it. Many people completely disregard the theory after one test or may even like the theory after one test but then completely forget about it. I think people that find their types but don’t really fit within that type are much less likely to develop an interest in the theory compared to people who do find where they fit quickly.

I think a major part too is that people compare themselves too much to others of the same type and may be looking to connect with others of the same type, especially when it comes to internet forums. I think this can lead to many mistypes, because it’s very possible for a person to be one type and not identify or even like most people within their own type at all, but strongly identify with and connect with people of a completely different type. 

That can lead people to either mistype as something completely different because they identify with others of that type or identify with descriptions or cognitive functions, or maybe even turn a blind eye to the possibility of being another type because they’ve grown attached to being a certain type or to connecting with descriptions or connecting with others of the same type. 

I think all of these things only further poor descriptions, poor tests, and herd mentality, which only furthers mistyping and ignorance. So, it’s become a vicious cycle that only creates confusion and ambiguity(and sometimes, hostility :shocked.


----------



## Namewhomustbechanged (Mar 27, 2017)

That was a pretty good test. Got 38% match with INTP, followed by ENTP and INFP at 35%.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I'm enjoying seeing how the types aren't a million miles apart, like the above poster.

INTP, but - it's like, iNtP - slight preferences for I and F.
Preferences for both, nonetheless, but it's not a massive "either/or".


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

INxP for this one, with INTP before INFP, if that makes a difference even though the percentages are the same. I usually score as that on dichotomy-based tests, so I think it's accurate and this test is your best one yet. You also phrased the questions better, as I was more apt to choose the Feeling option over the Thinking one on the same question that appeared on the 4 question test. It's the one where you ask if you're skeptical or give people and ideas the benefit of the doubt, but maybe you hadn't changed it. It seemed slightly different this time. Though, I know I could certainly game this one if I wanted to, and perhaps that's why it's receiving more "accurate" results from people now, but I could say that about any test really at this point, except your 4 question one haha, so I still want to believe I'm secretly an ESTP!


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

mistakenforstranger said:


> INxP for this one, with INTP before INFP, if that makes a difference even though the percentages are the same. I usually score as that on dichotomy-based tests, so I think it's accurate and this test is your best one yet. You also phrased the questions better, as I was more apt to choose the Feeling option over the Thinking one on the same question that appeared on the 4 question test. It's the one where you ask if you're skeptical or give people and ideas the benefit of the doubt, but maybe you hadn't changed it. It seemed different this time. Though, I know I could certainly game this one if I wanted to, and perhaps that's why it's receiving more "accurate" results from people now, but I could say that about any test really at this point, except your 4 question one haha, so I still want to believe I'm secretly an ESTP!


What you might find interesting, is that INTPs make up like, 17% of the results so far - yet, the Ni-Ne question has 53% of people selecting Ni, 37% Ne, and 10% neither.

Good luck convincing me, that most of those INTPs aren't selecting the Ni option.
I wish there was a way I could find out, like, filter the results into 'outcomes' and then let me see the percentages of the responses that were selected, so I could see clearly say 60% of INTPs select the Ni option, but I've got no way to do that.

Really wish I could. I think something like that would be incredibly useful.

Funnily enough, this ties in with this theory I created.

Am I onto something here?

._______________.


----------



## Snowfrost918 (Aug 15, 2016)

INTP>ENTP>INFP>ISTP
it was a bit hard to answer some of them because they were so black and white, the scenario questions were less difficult for me


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Turi said:


> What you might find interesting, is that INTPs make up like, 17% of the results so far - yet, the Ni-Ne question has 53% of people selecting Ni, 37% Ne, and 10% neither.
> 
> Good luck convincing me, that most of those INTPs aren't selecting the Ni option.
> I wish there was a way I could find out, like, filter the results into 'outcomes' and then let me see the percentages of the responses that were selected, so I could see clearly say 60% of INTPs select the Ni option, but I've got no way to do that.
> ...


Haha, well this "INTP", chose the Ni option, but I also chose more P over J questions. It's interesting that MBTI INxJs are Socionics INxps to reflect that the type leads with a perceiving function. I think I saw you say this before, and it's something I would agree with is that if the Judging/Perceiving is determined by the auxiliary function in Introverts, then if you were to essentially have an undeveloped auxiliary Judging function, you would actually appear as a Perceiving type (and vice versa). Although, that whole J/P distinction wasn't even developed by Jung.



> Funnily enough, this ties in with this theory I created.
> 
> Am I onto something here?
> 
> ._______________.


I have a hard time following what you meant, but I had my own theory where if a type relies too much on their tertiary function, essentially skipping over their auxiliary as compensation, which is easier to do since it's two functions in the same direction, the type would appear more as a type who leads with that function, but still retains the character of their dominant function as that doesn't ever go away. 

Is this similar to your theory? It's also similar to Hidden Agenda in Socionics. So, you'd have an INFJ that looks INTP because tertiary Ti and N(i), INFP that looks ISFJ because of tertiary Si + F(i), an ENFP that looks ENTJ because tertiary Te + N(e), an ESTP that looks ESFJ because of Fe + S(e), etc. It's honestly not as crazy as it sounds since I've seen people that think Trump (an obvious ESTP) is an ESFJ, or CelebrityTypes who type Neil de Grasse Tyson as ENFJ when he's probably ENTP, which either speaks to this idea or their bad typing skills haha. I've also known a rather bossy ENFP before too haha.

Based on that post, you're certainly a Ti/Fe user. 

So for all the types:


* *




Tertiary Se:
ENFJ -> ESFP
ENTJ -> ESTP

Tertiary Te:
ENFP -> ENTJ
ESFP -> ESTJ

Tertiary Si:
INFP -> ISFJ
INTP -> ISTJ

Tertiary Fe:
ENTP -> ENFJ
ESTP -> ESFJ

Tertiary Fi:
INTJ -> INFP
ISTJ -> ISFP

Tertiary Ne:
ESFJ -> ENFP
ESTJ -> ENTP

Tertiary Ti:
INFJ -> INTP
ISFJ -> ISTP

Tertiary Ni:
ISFP -> INFJ
ISTP -> INTJ




I went and looked at your post again, and I'd say we came to the same result but from opposite directions and for different reasons?

@*mp2*, maybe this is why you think you're an Si-dom because you're clearly an Intuitve type to me. :wink:


----------



## Heat Mirage (Jan 28, 2010)

INTP
61.54% Match

Technically a failing grade, but I'll take it.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

umm Turi, I think I broke your test.

ESTP - 28.21%

ISTP - 28.21%

ENTP - 28.21%

INTP - 28.21% 

ENTJ - 28.21%


LOL.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Heat Mirage said:


> INTP
> 61.54% Match
> 
> Technically a failing grade, but I'll take it.


That's a solid INTP.
Check out other peoples results.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ruri The Typer said:


> umm Turi, I think I broke your test.
> 
> ESTP - 28.21%
> 
> ...


xxTP at the very least.

Do your recall what you got on my other two tests?


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Turi said:


> xxTP at the very least.
> 
> Do your recall what you got on my other two tests?


ESTP and ISTJ.


but well, my least matched for this test was XSFJ, there is literally 5% difference between this and the INFJ. so I would say XNTP probably, but still, im skeptic lol, because most of the questions I answered the third one, because it seemed to me the best ( and by best i obviously means best matched for me )

im sure of me not being ESTP either by functions or dicthomy, and the same goes for ENTJ. 

ISTP is also tricky, because again, im not thinking im Se or Ti, but im sure about the Se.

as for ENTP and INTP, they are the ones who makes sense, but, again, there is the T, and if we go by functions, I would say im definitely Fi - Te, so yeah, super weird XD


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Turi said:


> xxTP at the very least.
> 
> Do your recall what you got on my other two tests?



sorry for the double.


I would say the test was hard for me because I could identify myself in many of the answers lol.

I retested again ( the first one was INTP, but well, with no percentage ) and the second had 5 with the same possibility XD

now I did it again, reading more and paying attention to the fullest, and I got 33.33% INTP and then INTJ 31.58%.

im definitely not INTJ, and because the least matched types were ISFJ and ESFJ ( ESFJ with 12.82% and ISFJ with 15.38% ) it's safe to say that by this way to test types I am XNTP, definitely not INTJ.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

INTP got highest. ENTP and ISTP tied as number 2


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

INTP
53.85% Match
INTJ
50% Match
ISTP
41.03% Match
ENTP
41.03% Match
INFP
38.46% Match
INFJ
38.46% Match

Going by letters, I do feel like I'm very mild in the J/P dichotomy, so I consider that to be an accurate result. I can relate a bit to almost every type in the top 6, except for ENTP.


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm never been much of a fan of tests that give you multiple results like this, but here you go:

ENFJ - 56.41%
INFJ - 51.28%
ENTJ - 43.59%
ENFP - 41.03%

INTJ - 39.47%
INFP - 35.9%
ESFJ - 33.33%
ENTP - 30.77%

ISFJ - 28.21% 
INTP - 25.64%
ESFP - 23.08%
ESTJ - 23.08%

ISFP - 17.95%
ISTJ - 17.95%
ESTP - 15.38%
ISTP - 10.26%


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Turi said:


> I'll have to run through it and remove typos. I don't want it to be one of those shitty quizzes full of errors.
> 
> That quiz as it stands focuses on both dichotomy and cognitive functions at the same time.
> The dichotomy questions of it are solid AF and people will get their true type as far as the dichotomy is concerned, no ifs or buts - if you scored INTP as it is, then you're an INTP re: dichotomy.
> ...


Ahhh I see, I didn't even think of the facets, that's a pretty smart addition (not many tests test for facets). So far I'm seeing pretty accurate results from this thread, so good job!


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

took it again but with the percentages this time:

INFJ 51.28% 
ENFJ 46.15% 
INFP 38.46% 
INTJ 36.84% 

ENFP 33.33% 
ENTJ 33.33% 
ISFJ 30.77% 
INTP 25.64% 

ESFJ 25.64% 
ISFP 20.51% 
ENTP 20.51% 
ISTJ 20.51% 

ESFP 15.38% 
ESTJ 15.38% 
ISTP 10.26% 
ESTP 5.13%

honestly think this is one of - if not - the best mbti/jung tests on the net right now. can't imagine someone getting the wrong type with this one. the questions are too definitive.

i know i give Turi a lot of shit but you did your thing with this one. good stuff.


----------



## AllyKat (Jan 24, 2014)

I did this yesterday on my phone, before you introduced the percentages at the end, and got ISTP. I got ISTJ today, rethinking some of the more 'unsure' options but I'm a little surprised by how close to ISTP it comes out, given I'm very J like and don't see much of myself in ISTP (and, yes, I do believe predominantly in dichotomies, though functions play a part imo). 

Anyway, results in spoilers:

* *





ISTJ 56.41% Match
ISTP 53.85% Match
ISFJ 46.15% Match
INTJ 42.11% Match

ISFP 41.03% Match
ESTJ 41.03% Match
ESTP 38.46% Match
INTP 38.46% Match

INFJ 33.33% Match
ESFJ 30.77% Match
ENTJ 28.21% Match
ESFP 25.64% Match

INFP 25.64% Match
ENTP 23.08% Match
ENFJ 17.95% Match
ENFP 10.26% Match




Couple of questions I had comments on, which may have skewed any results of mine.



> Do you generally prefer to:
> - Pick up new skills and talents, spend more time learning new things than getting really good at anything in particular.
> - Show off my skills and talents, demonstrate my competency at things I know I'm good at.


I struggled with this one. I don't like either of these options. I hate the idea of showing off and I'm uncomfortable with the idea of just half-learning something and moving onto the next thing. I learn slightly towards the first option because if I learn new things I'll become better at them just for knowing them in the first place. But I need to be competent. In terms of showing off or demonstrating though, I play things down. I'd rather people thought I was an idiot, meh. 



> Do you prefer to:
> - Collect information so that you can fully understand what is required.
> - Quickly decide things, so you can begin acting on your decision.


There were a couple of questions along this line, but I don't know if this affects the J/P in my answers. I go with the former, but I'm almost both. Cognitively, and I've discussed this before on the forum, I'd say Si works very meticulously and continuously focuses on collecting information and ensuring a thorough understanding. In contrast, Te is an impatient bugger who just wants to get on with the job. Consequently, I appear more decisive than I feel (and I know ISTJs are described by MBTI as being decisive), but I don't ever consider myself to be a quick decision maker - just very committed to a decision once made. So yeah, I know a lot of people are confused by the P/J preference, particularly among introverted, and it works in the sense only if focus on external behaviour I think and how people come across to others. My introverted little world is a perceiving mess, but no one ever, ever, whose ever met me would even consider me as a P type. I dunno if this really matters or how much of an impact this has in terms of this test. 



> When looking at something, such as a painting, a picture, scenery, literally anything - which sounds most like you?
> 
> I tend to search inwards and reflect upon the vivid impressions that I receive. Often, a feeling will arise that's almost as if another part of my life is being laid over what I am currently experiencing. In these moments, I feel alive - looking out at a sunset will evoke impressions of sunsets with lovers long gone - I can literally feel the heartbreak years later when this happens.. it could evoke the nostalgia of playing with my friends as a kid. I love these moments and I use them to guide my path through life.
> 
> ...


I picked the Se option over the Si option. I dunno, I'm sort of a combination of the two as you describe them here. The first line of your Si description I would say is exactly me. I would search inwards and reflect, but I would arrive at picturing myself inside the painting, creating the sensations from what I know to be true from the painting - so the whole feeling the sand beneath my feet and that. I find these things, for me, are rarely tied to a specific event, usually specific objects but not so much the event part. I'm not a believer that Si creates nostalgia as such. I think it only does that when paired with a feeling function. Of course, both ISJs can become nostalgic in the way you describe, but it's not typically an immediate go-to I find. Your "heartbreak of lovers long gone" just made me think ugh, why would I want to do that? And put me off the option! As for the 'wanting to experience it'... meh, what I explained above... I _am_ experiencing it! I mean, I'm looking at it, and I'm there, I can feel it, vividly. But it feels like a new experience, or an expectation of what I'm walking in to (if it was somewhere I was going to go to for example).

I'd be happy to give a finalised (longer) test a go if you get round to it, Turi


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Is this similar to your theory? It's also similar to Hidden Agenda in Socionics. So, you'd have an INFJ that looks INTP because tertiary Ti and N(i), INFP that looks ISFJ because of tertiary Si + F(i), an ENFP that looks ENTJ because tertiary Te + N(e), an ESTP that looks ESFJ because of Fe + S(e), etc. It's honestly not as crazy as it sounds since I've seen people that think Trump (an obvious ESTP) is an ESFJ, or CelebrityTypes who type Neil de Grasse Tyson as ENFJ when he's probably ENTP, which either speaks to this idea or their bad typing skills haha. I've also known a rather bossy ENFP before too haha.
> 
> Based on that post, you're certainly a Ti/Fe user.
> 
> ...


Hmm, that does seem very likely. I have noticed that before too with Te heavy ENFPS haha, or in the way that ENTPs and ENFJs can appear very similar. That's why I think Steve Jobs could have been ENFP even though many type him as ENTP or ENTJ. 

Also, if it's true that the tertiary function begins to develop in the late 20's/early 30's, I think that would make a lot of sense for Si. It seems very possible I'm some sort of INXP that's recently become enamored with Si, both in myself and in others, even though it didn't really appear to be as strong or noticeable when I was younger. Plus, I really notice Si more when stressed or depressed or something. Then again, :crazy: I was thinking this could be the case if I were ISXJ, and that I've only started to become enamored with Ti or Fi, but that does seem less likely. I think part of it too is that maybe I just want to be ISXJ on some level, and even if I try to not let this affect the typing process, it still might have more of an effect than I realize and I may be tricking myself into believing it in some way, hard to tell for sure. Now I guess I should try to figure out which INXP is most likely. :thinking:

*Edit:* There weren't any percentages or multiple results the first time I took it, so I took it again: 

* *





INTP
48.72% Match
ENTP
46.15% Match
ISTP
41.03% Match
ESTP
38.46% Match
INFP
35.9% Match
ENFP
33.33% Match
INTJ
31.58% Match
ISFP
30.77% Match
ESFP
28.21% Match
ENTJ
28.21% Match
ISTJ
20.51% Match
INFJ
20.51% Match
ESTJ
17.95% Match
ENFJ
17.95% Match
ISFJ
12.82% Match
ESFJ
10.26% Match


----------



## SysterMatic (Jun 8, 2014)

I broke it. It gives me 35% on every type with 38 on intp lol.
Turi type me


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@Turi, my husband, the most textbook INTP you will ever meet, got... *drumroll* ENFJ. I kid you not. ENFJ at 53.85% match. ENTJ below that. Then ENTP, ENFP, INFJ, INTJ, ESFJ, ESTJ, ESTP... INTP was quite down there. 

So, there's a difference between how he and I take tests. The thing is, I've taken so many MBTI-like tests that I know what they're expecting me to say before I answer. I also feel when it comes to vague questions that I know what they're asking, and I feel like I know what the options are trying to get at. So I tend to answer based on those things. I'm not trying to rig the test, necessarily. I just automatically know what the questions and answers mean. 

My husband doesn't really know those things and hasn't taken nearly as many MBTI tests at all. And whenever he does take them, he does no interpretation and will answer each question based on only what it says. He takes it probably more truly than I do. And I think that's how he got a wacky result. 

Although I think it highlights a potential weakness of the test. (We both enjoyed taking it, though.) I think this is where typing by dichotomy sometimes just doesn't work. And I don't think it's because my husband doesn't fit neatly into a category. 

My husband will choose typical "Feeling" results because he cares for peoples' feelings. He'll choose typically "J" answers because that is indeed his lifestyle - he likes routine. And just like how he likes fitting everything into a framework, he tends to like the world to work that way too... Though he told me while taking this test, "The world is not a highly structured environment." 

He used this process of internal reasoning to answer the question. He theorized since the world truly isn't highly structured, in his idea of it, then he doesn't really mind the supposed "highly structured" environments that others might call highly structured. He tends to like consistency and hierarchy, so he likes environments that work well... but he hardly sees the world as truly conforming to that. But all those things influenced his answers on the test.

And he will choose "Extroverted" answers because he _likes_ people and being around people. And it's true. He does. And doing so is energizing for him. But he is also extremely Introverted, and I think you'd be able to tell that when you interact with him. He's very in his mind, always internalizing. But definitely loves to be around people. And if you bring up a subject he likes... Oh, he can talk. 

He's coming up with this theory that you could foreseeably type by dichotomy, but using three dichotomies instead of four like MBTI. Because the J/P dichotomy is sort of a mish-mash... it's trying to weasel out what is actually already there in the others. I think it muddies things up. Anyways... now we're theorizing together. Hahaha.


----------



## IrisBleu (Dec 5, 2017)

ISTP
30.77% Match

ESTP
28.21% Match

INTP
28.21% Match

ISTJ
28.21% Match

ENTP
25.64% Match

ESTJ
25.64% Match

INTJ
23.68% Match

ISFJ
23.08% Match

ENTJ
23.08% Match

ISFP
20.51% Match

ESFJ
20.51% Match

INFJ
20.51% Match

ESFP
17.95% Match

INFP
17.95% Match

ENFJ
17.95% Match

ENFP
15.38% Match

Interesting.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

INTJ
65.79% Match

ISTJ
51.28% Match

ENTJ
51.28% Match

INTP
46.15% Match

INFJ
46.15% Match

ESTJ
35.9% Match

ISTP
33.33% Match

ISFJ
33.33% Match

ENTP
30.77% Match

ENFJ
30.77% Match

INFP
28.21% Match

ESTP
17.95% Match

ISFP
17.95% Match

ESFJ
17.95% Match

ENFP
12.82% Match

ESFP
2.56% Match

It fits with roughly what I expected, though I am amused by how radically un-ESFP I am.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

@Jewl you listed traits of your husband that aren't INTP traits and then say the test is flawed as a result of said traits. I'm guessing he has things that are more INTP traits and thus you can say that the test focused on certain parts of his personality where he doesn't match INTP, however I wouldn't blame the test for anything other than overfocusing on certain things, if it's these non-INTP traits that gave him ENFJ.


Jewl said:


> @Turi, my husband, the most textbook INTP you will ever meet, got... *drumroll* ENFJ.





> He'll choose typically "J" answers because that is indeed his lifestyle - he likes routine. And just like how he likes fitting everything into a framework, he tends to like the world to work that way too... Though he told me while taking this test, "The world is not a highly structured environment."


I'm getting the feeling that he isn't the most textbook INTP you will ever meet.


----------



## KayLitvin (Jun 7, 2017)

I got *ENTJ* (46%) followed by *INTJ* (44%).

I liked this test because it gives sometimes 3 or 4 options, and not 2 (creating an obvious dichotomy that you know what to expect - and sometimes with some bias you give out an answer of what you "think" is the truth but it's not, especially us who have gone trough a lot of online and presential tests).

Turi has helped me type myself some time a go when I started a thread ("Am I an ISTJ, INTJ or INTP? Help, please"). I guess I created this bias and everyone was following around these 3 possibilities. INTP was discarted from the get go - I thought of this possibility because my surroudings are always a mess (as someone said in another thread: something like a nuclear wasteland hahahahaha). I still find it weird to be a J and not having a positive part of it to being able to keep things organized. For me it doesn't matter but for everyone around me this is a problem (aka my husband).

I have taken the 16 Personalities quiz one time that tested ENTJ too (many other times I got INTJ), and the 25quiz got this result as well.

Maybe I don't think I am an *E* because I always think of someone who gets a long with everybody, and this probably has more to do with Feeling types. I guess I'll explore it more. Maybe between 46 and 44% the 2nd place could still be considered true? (I don't know how to explain it better in english).


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

mp2 said:


> Hmm, that does seem very likely. I have noticed that before too with Te heavy ENFPS haha, or in the way that ENTPs and ENFJs can appear very similar. That's why I think Steve Jobs could have been ENFP even though many type him as ENTP or ENTJ.


Good point! I actually hadn't thought of him in this context, and I could see that being the case. I did read some of his biography and he was a textbook Jungian Ne type. He even fits the profile of neurotic inferior Si. And you're right, many do see him as ENTJ, but he's definitely not a Te-dom. I came away thinking he's ENTP from what I had read, but I could be open to ENFP based on this theory. And then there's CelebrityTypes that thinks he's ISTP...:dry: 

I'd be curious to figure out an example for each type in this way. Carl Jung is one who is typed by many as INTP, and I'm pretty sure he's INFJ. He even thought he was a Ti type himself. Michael Pierce is also someone who I think is INFJ (as he types himself), but is perceived by many to be INTP. I think this trend is especially seen in INFJ males because Fe is a rather "emotional" function, which can become suppressed due to gender norms, hence "unconsciously" turning to Ti to compensate for an underused auxiliary function. 



mp2 said:


> Also, if it's true that the tertiary function begins to develop in the late 20's/early 30's, I think that would make a lot of sense for Si. *It seems very possible I'm some sort of INXP that's recently become enamored with Si, both in myself and in others, even though it didn't really appear to be as strong or noticeable when I was younger.* *Plus, I really notice Si more when stressed or depressed or something. *Then again, :crazy: I was thinking this could be the case if I were ISXJ, and that I've only started to become enamored with Ti or Fi, but that does seem less likely. I think part of it too is that maybe I just want to be ISXJ on some level, and even if I try to not let this affect the typing process, it still might have more of an effect than I realize and I may be tricking myself into believing it in some way, hard to tell for sure. Now I guess I should try to figure out which INXP is most likely. :thinking:


Yes, in myself, I didn't see this Ti on overdrive come about until I was in my twenties, whereas before that I was very much a Feeler's feeler haha, so I do think when it comes to type it's better to take a long-range perspective on one's life instead of always thinking, "How do I see myself in this moment? What functions do I see now?" (which is what we tend to do, I think) as an indication of your type. At this point, I could see how I (or others) would think I was a INTP merely from behavior.

I think there's some truth to it being stress-related too, because your auxiliary function is meant to provide balance to your dominant function, so without it, we aren't as "healthy". It's similar to the idea of function loops, but I feel like it's instead almost a complete reversal of the functions in a way. :crazy: I've often felt like at this point that my Ti has hijacked my Ni haha, and it keeps me from moving forward, because I'm constantly analyzing things to no end.



mp2 said:


> *Edit:* There weren't any percentages or multiple results the first time I took it, so I took it again:
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Yeah, you always type as an Intuitive, so I don't think this is just a coincidence. You also usually have an extremely high Openness score on Big 5, which is correlated with Intuitive types. It all says to me, and from how I've seen you on forum, that you're an Intuitive type. You showed some Ne (That is, recognizing potential) in the thread on Turi's first quiz recently too, and I don't think this is from someone with inferior Ne:



mp2 said:


> This isn't bad for a four question test. I think it has a lot of potential to expand on.


 @*Turi*, what do you think of this theory? I see we actually have the same functional pairs as mistypes, but you have it from the opposite direction, and say that it wouldn't work the other way around. I'm a little confused by what you mean that the inferior function is like a repressed auxiliary function. Do you mean the inferior will become one's auxiliary? It's hard for me to see that as the case, since the inferior function is a rather repressed and unconscious function.

You also may be interested in seeing this link on how the tertiary function (Hidden Agenda) manifests, and while this is only one person's theory, I find it to be rather accurate. I've added the functions, if you're not familiar with the symbols. These are the types tertiary function behavior. Haha, doesn't that tertiary Fe one sound just like Trump? I wonder which one is most like you...h:

The pathetic hidden agenda



> (Fe)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the derail! :blushed:




Jewl said:


> @*Turi* , my husband, the most textbook INTP you will ever meet, got... *drumroll* ENFJ. I kid you not. ENFJ at 53.85% match. ENTJ below that. Then ENTP, ENFP, INFJ, INTJ, ESFJ, ESTJ, ESTP... INTP was quite down there.


Ah, do I smell another INFJ who thinks he's an INTP...? :tongue:


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

KayLitvin said:


> Maybe I don't think I am an *E* because I always think of someone who gets a long with everybody, and this probably has more to do with Feeling types. I guess I'll explore it more. Maybe between 46 and 44% the 2nd place could still be considered true? (I don't know how to explain it better in english).


Extroversion is more about being energized around other people. There are some extroverted types that could not care less about getting along (ENTP would be the ur-example of this, but it also applies to ENTJ). INTJ is indeed very possible with such a small difference between the two numbers.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

> Yes, in myself, I didn't see this Ti on overdrive come about until I was in my twenties, whereas before that I was very much a Feeler's feeler haha, so I do think when it comes to type it's better to take a long-range perspective on one's life instead of always thinking, "How do I see myself in this moment? What functions do I see now?" as an indication of your type. At this point, I could see how I (or others) would think I was a INTP merely from behavior.


Just want to preach in and say that my Fi only started to show its face more often, and in considerable stronger doses in my twenties, too. Just like your Ti. Fi was always there, of course, but it was that soft thing. Like "Yeah, I have my values, beliefs, but... whatever, man". Nowadays I became a lot more sensitive to issues that get into the realm of things I believe.

Moronic prejudicial opinions of others can completely throw me off balance nowadays, while years ago I would be mostly unfazed by them. It is super annoying to me as I am not well prepared to deal with feeling-related issues. Perhaps as I get older I will learn how to deal with Fi better, but for now it just annoys me.

@mistakenforstranger


----------



## KayLitvin (Jun 7, 2017)

PiT said:


> Extroversion is more about being energized around other people. There are some extroverted types that could not care less about getting along (ENTP would be the ur-example of this, but it also applies to ENTJ). INTJ is indeed very possible with such a small difference between the two numbers.


Thank you for your insight, PiT. Well, I don’t like to eat alone (if that’s relevant at all), and I could be the life of the party if I’m in the mood (college years were the best example where I used to plan parties to 300 people and be the DJ). I guess just because of some dark humor, blunt speech and listening to metal I appear more closed off and less Extroverted. In Brazilian Portuguese this word correlates a lot with fun shinny people, who loves samba, summer and hot weather. I look like a grumpy sad person dressed in black. This bias and faulty word translation/understanding comes across the tests for sure.

I guess a true INTJ would never throw such party, right?


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

KayLitvin said:


> Thank you for your insight, PiT. Well, I don’t like to eat alone (if that’s relevant at all), and I could be the life of the party if I’m in the mood (college years were the best example where I used to plan parties to 300 people and be the DJ). I guess just because of some dark humor, blunt speech and listening to metal I appear more closed off and less Extroverted. In Brazilian Portuguese this word correlates a lot with fun shinny people, who loves samba, summer and hot weather. I look like a grumpy sad person dressed in black. This bias and faulty word translation/understanding comes across the tests for sure.
> 
> I guess a true INTJ would never throw such party, right?


Liking dark humor doesn't have anything to do with types, I think. I am INTJ, and loathe most kinds of dark humor. With that said, I also look like a grumpy depressed person who dresses mostly in black.

I would never throw a party.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Ocean Helm said:


> @Jewl you listed traits of your husband that aren't INTP traits and then say the test is flawed as a result of said traits. I'm guessing he has things that are more INTP traits and thus you can say that the test focused on certain parts of his personality where he doesn't match INTP, however I wouldn't blame the test for anything other than overfocusing on certain things, if it's these non-INTP traits that gave him ENFJ.
> 
> 
> I'm getting the feeling that he isn't the most textbook INTP you will ever meet.


And @PiT because I see you're lurking. 

Nah. I honestly think anyone would type him as such. I brought out the things that made him test differently, particularly the P/J stuff to show where sometimes typing by dichotomy is flawed. Think about most solid INTP descriptions out there - they focus mainly on the INTP's use of Thinking, which makes _sense_ considering for them it is dominant. It _doesn't_ focus on their "P" nature - as it very well shouldn't - and that makes sense considering they don't lead with a perceiving function at all, and their perceiving function is subservient to Thinking - which is Introverted. It's pretty funny because for every other type that leads with a Judging function, MBTI assumes they're more "organized" or likes structure more, but when it comes to INTP (and ISTP as well)? Suddenly we're testing for "P" traits. 

Thinking has a lot to do with structure - and I feel it makes a lot of sense for someone who leads with Thinking to perhaps be structured in certain aspects. Especially for perhaps the Ti-dom who so often looks at life through a particular subjective way of understanding, who so often uses frameworks as a way of approaching life. But he will try different frameworks - but he likes to have _a_ structure, and that filtered into his answers on the test. My husband is indeed spontaneous in lots of ways and likes to wing things I certainly wouldn't - and I lead with Ne. But what I'm saying the test brought out was "J" traits - and I do not think this accurate. It's a problem with the test, not the person's typing.

Regardless of how much he likes to talk to people, he is still legitimately the most Introverted person I know, and all of my friends consider him such too. But he likes people and he likes being with people - and that makes him an Extrovert? Or maybe are we asking people the wrong questions? 

The fact that any test would give him dominant Fe is also so utterly laughable if you only knew him. Of course you're only going based off of my word. But I am completely being serious and honest when I say he is indeed a textbook INTP. 

EDIT: @Ocean Helm, I'm not saying these things out of the blue. He's been looking at this thread over my shoulder. If you are questioning his type, you can talk with him yourself. He's on the forum. His username is @Fimbrethil.  

@mistakenforstranger hahaha no. And honestly this is probably the first time he's ever come out as a Feeling type on a MBTI test I've ever seen. That's why the result was hilarious and surprising.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

@Jewl the test (and MBTI in general) is about letters, not some function model where being an introvert and having perceiving subservient to judging makes you a P.

MBTI absolutely does not say that being organized or liking structure more makes you a judging (function) dominant. It is included in the (letter) J score.


----------



## KayLitvin (Jun 7, 2017)

Reila said:


> Liking dark humor doesn't have anything to do with types, I think. I am INTJ, and loathe most kinds of dark humor. With that said, I also look like a grumpy depressed person who dresses mostly in black.
> 
> I would never throw a party.


You are right. Maybe dark humor - or any types of liking systems at all - don't fit to any specific personality type, but it sure make someone look a certain way and in Portuguese it doesn't correlate to someone Extraverted. That's a translation thing I guess, and culturally that's what comes to mind. They are similar looking words, used for the same purpose in MBTI, but in different cultures they have different weights somehow.

I like how your last sentence is in a smaller size.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Ocean Helm said:


> @Jewl the test (and MBTI in general) is about letters, not some function model where being an introvert and having perceiving subservient to judging makes you a P.
> 
> MBTI absolutely does not say that being organized or liking structure more makes you a judging (function) dominant. It is included in the (letter) J score.


Sorry if I wasn't clear at first. I don't think that MBTI says liking structure = you use a dominant Judging function. You can also get a "J" even if you don't lead with a dominant judging function. Regardless it will still test for "J" traits. And if you lead with a judging function, sometimes it'll still be testing for "P" traits. 

MBTI does indeed subscribe to a function model and uses those to create the type descriptions. All you have to do is read _Gifts Differing_. Which also has a fairly solid INTP description which my husband can also relate to. 

You are right in saying that the way MBTI _tests_ for type is quite different - it does not test based on cognitive function but by dichotomy. Instead of Te vs. Ti and using that to determine whether someone is an ExTJ or IxTP, we now have simply Thinking vs. Feeling. Myers added in the J/P dichotomy as a way to try and deal with function attitude and further determine someone's type. Basically, she needed away to differentiate between, say, INTP and INTJ. Or ESTJ and ESTP.

The J/P preference is to tell us whether they prefer an Extroverted Judging function (or not). In MBTI, if someone is Introverted and they prefer an Extroverted Judging function as their auxiliary, then they get a "J" - expecting that type to still test as having "J" preferences. But if someone is Extroverted and they prefer a Je function as dominant, then they also get a "J". And you are familiar with the rest. 

The letters themselves do carry meaning, and even Myers uses the function model as her basis for forming the test. But you're right, the test goes by dichotomy, or "letter" as how you put it.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Jewl said:


> The letters themselves do carry meaning, and even Myers uses the function model as her basis for forming the test. But you're right, the test goes by dichotomy, or "letter" as how you put it.


Her first function model came after the test, and _Gifts Differing_ came way after the test.

Jung's _Psychological Types_ was a theoretical basis for the test, and also was used by Myers as a loose inspiration for her function stacks.

The MBTI function model was mainly redesigned to fit MBTI (the letters that the test represents), as well as Myers' vision where everyone should have one conscious introverted and extraverted function because it's balanced (plus her original model only had two functions). The official full model has all three non-dominant functions in the opposite direction as the dominant function, and is treated as a supplement to the letters, rather than the basis of them.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Jewl said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear at first. I don't think that MBTI says liking structure = you use a dominant Judging function. You can also get a "J" even if you don't lead with a dominant judging function. Regardless it will still test for "J" traits. And if you lead with a judging function, sometimes it'll still be testing for "P" traits.
> 
> MBTI does indeed subscribe to a function model and uses those to create the type descriptions. All you have to do is read _Gifts Differing_. Which also has a fairly solid INTP description which my husband can also relate to.
> 
> ...


The basic idea is that extroverted judging produces distinct personality traits that can be tested for, namely those related to a preference to structuring the world around you. One thought that occurred to me recently is that your cognitive processes may naturally develop preferences towards patterns normally characteristic of other ways of thinking. Suppose an INTP decides logically that structuring the external world is important and embraces J-type characteristics as a result (which I suspect may be your husband's case).

An example came to mind when @Turi distinguished Ni and Si by saying that the former trusts ideas while the latter trusts experience. Suppose an INTJ develops an idea that experience should be trusted or an ISTJ has an experience that suggests that ideas should be trusted. Such a person would become difficult to type through ordinary means, since one's normal preference would be masked by subjective judgments about what matters that are internalized. 

My score for N has been shrinking over the years while my score for J has skyrocketed, and this is a trend I have noticed across many tests. Have I changed or have my priorities changed?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

spaceynyc said:


> took it again but with the percentages this time:
> 
> INFJ 51.28%
> ENFJ 46.15%
> ...


Cheers mate - other people are saying the same thing as well, for some reason - it's getting 'rave reviews' on Reddit:
https://www.reddit.com/r/mbti/comments/7psmen/new_mbti_style_quiz/



AllyKat said:


> I did this yesterday on my phone, before you introduced the percentages at the end, and got ISTP. I got ISTJ today, rethinking some of the more 'unsure' options but I'm a little surprised by how close to ISTP it comes out, given I'm very J like and don't see much of myself in ISTP (and, yes, I do believe predominantly in dichotomies, though functions play a part imo).
> 
> Anyway, results in spoilers:
> 
> ...


..you're right re: the showing off skills/preferring to learn new things question, one option has an inherent 'E' vibe to it, which isn't actually tested.
Doesn't appear to be influencing the end results a whole lot - I'm being told it's the best personality test/quiz out - see the above response.

I do think that one should be slightly altered - I don't really want to wind up altering questions so that the whole thing just mimics every other godawful quiz out there and people can game it easy AF.

Re: the Se-Si question - yeah, I was trying (maybe too hard? you're the first to complain though) to really split the 'mentality' of Se-Si, not so much specifics.

It's kind of difficult for me because I only really communicate via 'ideas' or 'concepts' so if people take what I say literally they might misinterpret what I mean.

That question isn't after what people literally think, it's about the 'vibe' of what might happen if they were in that situation - the general 'idea' the responses communicate is what I want people to react to, rather than the literal words themselves.




Jewl said:


> @Turi, my husband, the most textbook INTP you will ever meet, got... *drumroll* ENFJ. I kid you not. ENFJ at 53.85% match. ENTJ below that. Then ENTP, ENFP, INFJ, INTJ, ESFJ, ESTJ, ESTP... INTP was quite down there.
> 
> ..
> 
> And he will choose "Extroverted" answers because he _likes_ people and being around people. And it's true. He does. And doing so is energizing for him. But he is also extremely Introverted, and I think you'd be able to tell that when you interact with him. He's very in his mind, always internalizing. But definitely loves to be around people. And if you bring up a subject he likes... Oh, he can talk.


Hmm.. INTP is the most common result the quiz has returned - an astounding 19% of respondents have returned INTP as the most likely type.

I haven't even posted it in any INTP groups yet.
Only 3% of respondents have returned ENFJ as the most likely type.
It's got almost 600 responses atm.

You sure he's an INTP. >_______________>

That quiz isn't just a dichotomy test btw, it has 'functions' built into it as well as a Keirsey-derived question (that I'm going to remove, I think) amongst other ideas.

The results have been solid AF for practically everyone who's taken it!



PiT said:


> INTJ
> 65.79% Match
> 
> ISTJ
> ...


65.79% is pretty extreme INTJ, to be fair - most people are returning results with the top 2 closer to each other than that. Lulz at ESFP, haha, but what about "functions" man, you're supposedly using the same "functions" and should be super similar because of this. lol.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Ocean Helm said:


> Her first function model came after the test, and _Gifts Differing_ came way after the test.
> 
> Jung's _Psychological Types_ was a theoretical basis for the test, and also was used by Myers as a loose inspiration for her function stacks.


That's essentially what I'm saying - the functions provide the theoretical basis, and they do in fact influence her descriptions. The theoretical basis is what I'm interested in, and I have loved seeing how it's influenced her work. We can argue all day about how much that theoretical basis influenced both her idea of the types and the test, but we know they did. 

Now the test itself is its own thing. I'm simply critiquing it, coming at it using her theoretical basis and wondering if there's anything we could change about the test.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Turi said:


> Hmm.. INTP is the most common result the quiz has returned - an astounding 19% of respondents have returned INTP as the most likely type.
> 
> I haven't even posted it in any INTP groups yet.
> Only 3% of respondents have returned ENFJ as the most likely type.
> ...


100% sure. If there was ever an INTP... it would be my husband. Like I said, he's been looking at this thread over my shoulder and he's on the forum. If you wanna question him, his username is Fimbrethil. He's fairly amused at his test result and has spent the afternoon theorizing different ways of testing by dichotomy and different ways you can group the functions. 

I also did read through many peoples' responses on this thread. I noticed there were a few people with Feeling preferences who came out as INTPs. I recall someone with dominant Fi came out as INTP. I'm just saying although INTP is the most common result, maybe you're getting more than just INTPs. It's pretty interesting when you get people who have a Feeling preference - especially dominant -
coming out as INTP. And having a self-typed INTP coming out as dominant Fe. And to just have a distinct lack of dominant Fe to begin with.  (Though I know our sample size is small.) Also, like I said in my little blurb, you also have to think about people who come into the test knowing what certain questions and answers are testing for and how that influences things. 

I noticed you put function stuff in there. I thought that was a neat addition. It certainly gave me ENFP.  I actually was thinking more generally about the way MBTI tests for dichotomy. I think you can test by dichotomy - I think it's a matter of coming up with the right questions and the right dichotomies. The J/P one I am not too fond of, though I am familiar with Myers' reasoning behind it, which @PiT highlighted.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Jewl said:


> That's essentially what I'm saying - the functions provide the theoretical basis, and they do in fact influence her descriptions. The theoretical basis is what I'm interested in, and I have loved seeing how it's influenced her work. We can argue all day about how much that theoretical basis influenced both her idea of the types and the test, but we know they did.
> 
> Now the test itself is its own thing. I'm simply critiquing it, coming at it using her theoretical basis and wondering if there's anything we could change about the test.


By "the functions" being the basis, I'm assuming you mean _Psychological Types_, and in that case the idea of rationality/irrationality (which Jung also referred to as judging/perceiving) would be seen as the precursor to MBTI's J/P.

However, MBTI was basically reconstructed using so that the letters were the direct basis, and it may be generous to say that the functions are even of secondary importance.

It seems like you are imposing your own will onto MBTI and thus indirectly onto your critique of Turi's test which is not intended at all to take into account anything to do with the functions, just as the actual MBTI tests. You could complain about official MBTI tests or Turi's tests for not reflecting functions as you may like, but what you'd be asking for is a change in purpose, rather than improving efficacy. Yet it seems like you were trying to present your complaint as one about efficacy.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Turi said:


> 65.79% is pretty extreme INTJ, to be fair - most people are returning results with the top 2 closer to each other than that. Lulz at ESFP, haha, but what about "functions" man, you're supposedly using the same "functions" and should be super similar because of this. lol.


People often assume that having the same functions means you can relate to them in similar ways, which is hilariously off-base. I recently was in a bizarre situation online where an INFP fellow had a typically Fi objection to something that was happening and these other folks who were INTJ and ISTJ were offering typically Te rebuttals. They were talking past each other and getting nowhere fast. 

Another example was me dating my ESFP high school sweetheart. It ended up not working out, and the situation came to a head when she accused me of being boring and weird because I wanted to talk about abstract ideas instead of cars and clothes. As would be expected of a young dominant-sensor, she considered intuiting to be totally unimportant.

For the theory that types within functional quadras should resonate best to work, we need to assume that 1) functions are real, 2) functional stacks are accurate, 3) people can relate to all functions in their stacks, 4) people can recognize functions in others, and 5) people can respond properly to those functions in others that they also have in themselves. That is a lot to assume, and some of them (including 5, the final piece of the puzzle to make it all hang together) are effectively untenable. When I think of the types I relate best to, types that are close by dichotomy (e.g. ENTJ, ISTJ, INTP) come well before ISFP or ESFP.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Turi said:


> 65.79% is pretty extreme INTJ, to be fair - most people are returning results with the top 2 closer to each other than that. Lulz at ESFP, haha, but what about "functions" man, you're supposedly using the same "functions" and should be super similar because of this. lol.


I thought your test algorithm made it so that you get the lowest score in your opposite type.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> I thought your test algorithm made it so that you get the lowest score in your opposite type.


It does, haha.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Hellena Handbasket said:


>


The rest that i'm too lazy to try and SS on desktop

ESFJ


48.72% Match



ENFP


46.15% Match



ENTJ


43.59% Match



ISFP


38.46% Match



INTP


35.9% Match



ISTJ


35.9% Match



ESFP


28.21% Match



ENTP


25.64% Match



ESTJ


25.64% Match



ISTP


20.51% Match



ESTP


10.26% Match


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Ocean Helm said:


> By "the functions" being the basis, I'm assuming you mean _Psychological Types_, and in that case the idea of rationality/irrationality (which Jung also referred to as judging/perceiving) would be seen as the precursor to MBTI's J/P.
> 
> However, MBTI was basically reconstructed using so that the letters were the direct basis, and it may be generous to say that the functions are even of secondary importance.
> 
> It seems like you are imposing your own will onto MBTI and thus indirectly onto your critique of Turi's test which is not intended at all to take into account anything to do with the functions, just as the actual MBTI tests. You could complain about official MBTI tests or Turi's tests for not reflecting functions as you may like, but what you'd be asking for is a change in purpose, rather than improving efficacy. Yet it seems like you were trying to present your complaint as one about efficacy.


I think from MBTI standards, this is a fairly solid MBTI test. And like I told Turi, it did give me my type! 

I am indeed critiquing the way the MBTI tests for type. That was my intention from the beginning - drawing out why testing based on Myers' dichotomies can have some weaknesses (which I said at the very beginning). And Turi did add in some questions to try and get at functions in this one.  I'm pretty open with people on this forum on how Jungian I am. I like MBTI, though, as it was what got me into it all, and I think there's a lot to it.

EDIT: Haha my original intention was also just to leave it at a little side comment too. It ended up turning into a discussion... Heh. (Sorry @Turi.)


----------



## Fimbrethil (Oct 5, 2017)

@Turi, I think in general the test was pretty MBTI-accurate. As I am a jungian, I think MBTI is inconsistent. I do generally get INTP (sometimes INTJ, sometimes ENFP or ENTP) but I am a total example of an INTP in the way that I think, anyone following MBTI would have to put me in that category based on how I think. I really think it is a great MBTI test but MBTI is itself a mess.  
Every test must be behavioral, barring testing which brain regions people use. It’s difficult to differentiate which behaviors are due to the way people think vs what they actually think. 

As an INTP, I love logic. I love the mathematical formulaic aspect of it. I am good at deductive proofs. I translate arguments into symbolic logical form as a hobby. But I don’t believe that logic is somehow better than “feelings” or something. I wouldn’t say that in solving a problem a logical approach is the best. I think usually it’s not.

Similarly, as an introvert, I focus internally, and I reason and categorize concepts into an internal hierarchy. I don’t care to define things situationally based on how they are made, what they do, their constituent parts, or their sensory details, I define based on metaphysical dependence on some other concept I have. My framework is completely internalized and often I end up making mistakes because I never stop and see if the path I am pursuing actually matches up to the world we live in. In which case I’ll tend to think it might be the world that is wrong. 

Despite all this, I like to talk and interact with people. I like to try to stimulate them to talk about something “deep” (according to me) like truth and reason and beauty and value in general. I talk all the time and I don’t like being cooped up by myself for long periods of time. The world provides a context, lots of problems to solve that I haven’t come across yet. It offers new frameworks to understand subjects that I haven’t understood correctly before. You never know when you’ll be walking down the sidewalk looking at the trees and the landscape and suddenly realize that everything in the world is a fractal- and the mathematical and metaphysical truths that entails. The world supplies all the symbols that fill in the INTP framework. 

So if a test asked me about how much I like to be with people, talk to people, wander and adventure, I would say a lot. If it asked whether I get bored when I’m by myself, I would say yes, eventually. If it asked whether I lose my energy in social situations, I would have to say no- because although I would get exhausted in an environment with only superficial conversations and smalltalk and relational queues, there is always more to interaction than those things- there is always something to solve and understand in any setting, often interpersonal settings most of all. 

It is the social setting that supplies my energy sometimes, but it supplies it though in depth metaphysical or ethical discussions and through giving me a variety of symbols and potential frameworks to fit the world into. Or it just gives me a jolt of inspiration at random. 

In other words, social behavior, social energy, talkativeness, etc, are not a good basis to judge whether someone’s focus is ultimately external or internal. One would have to go further and ask what it is about the social situation that is stimulating, what the person is talkative about, and so on.

MBTI, in testing for behaviors that have less to do with how people think than what they think, ends up inconsistent. They may call someone an ESFJ because of their attention to rules, judgements based on objective values of the group, and then call them an INTP because of their attention to symbols and their deductive logic. The how they think shines through and contradicts the superficial behavior. In these instances, typing doesn’t work cleanly and people start identifying with multiple types. Then they start to say that, well, people don’t really fall neatly into categories anyway, so they can be multiple types. Or use Ni and Ne together. Or argue against the function stacks because really everyone uses every function enough to notice. In reality, I think people do fall cleanly into function stacks based on how they think, but poor behavioral questions can gum up the works and undermine the typing system.

I think your test does use unfortunate behavioral elements to test for extroversion/introversion and feeling versus thinking. But I do think it is faithful to MBTI. The only issue is that MBTI embraces so many behavioral traits that it becomes inconsistent and two instruments accurate to MBTI can give different results.


----------



## Short Cake Cake (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm laughing. I got the same percentage for ENFP and INFP. 
I liked that you had a situational question, I think more than the obvious 'how do you think' those questions can really did out how you decide things.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

I got ENTP, INTP, ENFP, and INFP as my top four. So according to this test I'm likely an intuitive who prefers Ne/Si over Ni/Se.


----------



## starvingautist (Mar 23, 2015)

INTP 61.54%
ENTP 58.97%

hmmm.. I've had the same dilemma myself.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

So, @Turi, what does it mean having the first type with a percentage below 50% in your test, if it means anything at all?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Reila said:


> So, @Turi, what does it mean having the first type with a percentage below 50% in your test, if it means anything at all?


Lower percentages mean no type really stands out amongst the others - it means the respondent is likely relatively balanced.

As the results go down, you should see where your preferences lie in the pattern.

i.e if it's INTP ENTP INFP ENFP or something, then you would recognise your most consistent pattern is NP.

Then you would also recognise the strongest is NTP (assuming the percentages aren't equal amongst the others, and it actually goes down).

So then you'd know xNTP is the most likely, and if INTP has a higher percentage than ENTP, then it stands out as the most likely type even if the overall percentages are low.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Turi said:


> Lower percentages mean no type really stands out amongst the others - it means the respondent is likely relatively balanced.
> 
> As the results go down, you should see where your preferences lie in the pattern.
> 
> ...


Cool. Thanks for responding.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Turi said:


> Lower percentages mean no type really stands out amongst the others - it means the respondent is likely relatively balanced.
> 
> As the results go down, you should see where your preferences lie in the pattern.
> 
> ...


lol, I guess im too balanced :smug:


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ruri The Typer said:


> lol, I guess im too balanced :smug:


Either that, or you don't know yourself very well and/or didn't take time to introspect when responding.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

In case it hasn't been said, the Si answer about the painting is off. The answer confuses memories with Si. 

Si isn't about recalling past events like watching sunsets with lovers. It's about recalling abstractive impressions created by some experience. So when someone is looking at a sunset that triggers Si, what they experience is the abstract impression that is associated with that visual.

Si is not time bound.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Turi said:


> Either that, or you don't know yourself very well and/or didn't take time to introspect when responding.


meh, most of the times I answered the balanced option because it fits me the best. for example, in the T/F questions I answered the ones that included both thinking and feeling, and the reason why I hate most tests is that they give you only Yes or no options well im more of "it depends" guy. even the ones I got the lowest ( ESFJ and ISFJ ) were still above 10%, so I am quite surprised.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Scored ENTJ. Either this fits or I am just a very imposing ENFJ.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Coburn said:


> In case it hasn't been said, the Si answer about the painting is off. The answer confuses memories with Si.
> 
> Si isn't about recalling past events like watching sunsets with lovers. It's about recalling abstractive impressions created by some experience. So when someone is looking at a sunset that triggers Si, what they experience is the abstract impression that is associated with that visual.
> 
> Si is not time bound.


Redo the Si response and I'll copy-paste, haha.

Si is a tricky one for me. Si is a function I have a tendency to romanticize, apparently.

I'm not surprised in the slightest to have you and @AllyKat complain about that one.
I'd love an actual response from an Si type to replace it with - and an Se one from an Se dom as well, to replace the other one with, if it's not fitting.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Jewl said:


> I think from MBTI standards, this is a fairly solid MBTI test. And like I told Turi, it did give me my type!
> 
> I am indeed critiquing the way the MBTI tests for type. That was my intention from the beginning - drawing out why testing based on Myers' dichotomies can have some weaknesses (which I said at the very beginning). And Turi did add in some questions to try and get at functions in this one.  I'm pretty open with people on this forum on how Jungian I am. I like MBTI, though, as it was what got me into it all, and I think there's a lot to it.
> 
> EDIT: Haha my original intention was also just to leave it at a little side comment too. It ended up turning into a discussion... Heh. (Sorry @Turi.)


Oh don't see many Jungians in these parts. What do you think of the 16-type notation in my signature?

I really just don't get why people would use MBTI for Jung types when they are such different things which is why I made that notation.

I don't mean to distract too much from this thread so we can move it in that thread if you like.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Turi said:


> Redo the Si response and I'll copy-paste, haha.
> 
> Si is a tricky one for me. Si is a function I have a tendency to romanticize, apparently.
> 
> ...


Sure. I'd be happy to rewrite it. Can you send me the original Si question/answer you had in it so I don't have to hunt for it?

I like where the test is headed, so I'd be willing to contribute to the Si part.

Also, that's hilarious AllyKat pointed out the same thing. We would both focus on that.


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

I got ESTJ and ENTJ as top results.


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

my top 2 were INTP and ISTJ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

ISTP and INTP were tied at the top. 

Outside of some typos it was pretty good. I'll retake it later when I can focus on it 100%.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I forgot to mention: ESTP. But that's par for the course on every MBTI test I take.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

INTP


66.67% Match




ISTP


58.97% Match




ENTP


56.41% Match




INTJ


55.26% Match




ESTP


48.72% Match




ISTJ


46.15% Match




ENTJ


46.15% Match




INFP


35.9% Match




ESTJ


35.9% Match




ISFP


30.77% Match




INFJ


28.21% Match




ENFP


25.64% Match




ESFP


20.51% Match




ISFJ


20.51% Match




ENFJ


17.95% Match




ESFJ


10.26% Match


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

You have to have a very high IQ to get accurate results on Turi's tests.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Enoch said:


> You have to have a very high IQ to get accurate results on Turi's tests.


What makes you say that?
You want a herpaderp one with phrases that are 10 words long, max?


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Turi said:


> What makes you say that?
> You want a herpaderp one with phrases that are 10 words long, max?


Of course not, I think your test is quite genius and well thought out actually.

I'm mocking the people that criticize you.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Turi, this is my favorite of all the quizzes you've posted recently (I think I might have missed one, though). Here's my results:

*INTP
56.41% Match*
*INTJ
55.26% Match*
ISTP
46.15% Match
ENTP
46.15% Match
ISTJ
46.15% Match
ENTJ
46.15% Match
*INFP
43.59% Match*
INFJ
43.59% Match
ESTP
35.9% Match
ESTJ
35.9% Match
ISFP
33.33% Match
ENFP
33.33% Match
ISFJ
33.33% Match
ENFJ
33.33% Match
ESFP
23.08% Match
ESFJ
23.08% Match

What strikes me most about this is that there were multiple questions where I had no idea what was going on, what the question was going to determine or whatever. I also found that the combination of simple either/or questions as well as questions that I needed to think a bit more about was a good mix. I'm intrigued by my results and what they imply. For example, my first three answers were INTP, INTJ, ISTP - I wonder if this reflects a high degree of Ti that I indicated I preferred, for example. 

I'm also intrigued that INFP - the only type I've thought I might be besides INTJ - is so low on the list - I mean, ISTP coming before that? Interesting. I also find it extremely interesting that INFJ is high on the list unless it was just taking into account the Ni/Se axis. The biggest surprise for me was ISTP and ENTP being so high up.

The last thing to mention is that when I was reviewing Nardi's book, when I did the triangulation, the types I picked were 1, INTJ 2, ENTJ and 3, INFP. I think it's interesting that they appeared in this list in the same order.


----------



## hornpipe2 (Nov 3, 2015)

> ISTP
> 46.15% Match
> *INTP
> 46.15% Match*
> ...


Does the "are you male or female" question change the outcome?


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

hornpipe2 said:


> Snip


Oh, you're an ISTP? :hug::heart:ctopus::th_love:

...:thinking: !!!!


----------



## hornpipe2 (Nov 3, 2015)

brightflashes said:


> Oh, you're an ISTP? :hug::heart:ctopus::th_love:
> 
> ...:thinking: !!!!


Of course. Why else would I want a GoPro, if not to film myself skydiving with a shark onto a motorcycle?


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I liked the unique questions in this test as well as its depth. You used a "middle" option for many of the questions that I really appreciated because it's what I related to most a lot of the time.

ISTP: 48.72%
ESTP: 41.03%
INTP: 41.03%
ISTJ: 41.03%
INTJ: 36.84%
ISFP: 33.33%
ENTP: 33.33%
ESTJ: 33.33%
ENTJ: 30.77%
ISFJ: 28.21%
ESFP: 25.64%
INFP: 25.64%
INFJ: 25.64%
ESFJ: 20.51%
ENFP: 17.95%
ENFJ: 17.95%


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Turi said:


> What makes you say that?
> You want a herpaderp one with phrases that are 10 words long, max?


Shorter questions should usually be better than longer ones without a good excuse because there'd be a lot less trying to weigh sides against each other in a cumulative sense which theoretically would lead to more of how you interpret the sides that particular day distorting the result. Thus you can end up with psychological differences being more obfuscated by a level of how one goes about interpreting and answering (maybe @Jewl 's husband can be an example), and lower test-retest reliability. The obfuscation problem can be especially bad with people who have more knowledge about MBTI concepts coming into the test because bias can really distort what people see and choose to pay attention to in questions/answers.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

brightflashes said:


> Turi, this is my favorite of all the quizzes you've posted recently (I think I might have missed one, though). Here's my results:
> 
> *INTP
> 56.41% Match*
> ...


 @Turi I have a question.

I was reading through the rest of the thread and I noticed that you said that the top result will show its opposite on the bottom. I was wondering why it calculated for me a slight preference for INTP over INTJ (using the percentage), but with the last two, it showed no least-preference for one over the other (they both have the same percentages).

Also, I really like that the quiz gives the results of every single type and where it fits in the best fit type according to your quiz. I'm also going to take it again in a little while (maybe tomorrow) and see if the results are similar and, if not, what the differences are.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> @Turi I have a question.
> 
> I was reading through the rest of the thread and I noticed that you said that the top result will show its opposite on the bottom. I was wondering why it calculated for me a slight preference for INTP over INTJ (using the percentage), but with the last two, it showed no least-preference for one over the other (they both have the same percentages).


You are clearly very special then, even the charmless algorithms seem to think so.


----------



## Knave (Sep 9, 2017)

@Enoch is back baby!


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

I really enjoyed this quiz! My results are a little surprising to me, but I'm totally confident that I picked the ones that fit me best, so I am definitely going to look into it more.

By the way, I have had a nagging feeling all along that you were ENTP, Turi! I don't know enough about typing to put words to why I felt that way (more of an overall impression) but I got a little thrill by seeing that you've arrived at that type for yourself!

ENFP
64.1% Match
INFP
58.97% Match
ENFJ
53.85% Match
INFJ
48.72% Match
ESFP
46.15% Match
ENTP
43.59% Match
ISFP
41.03% Match
INTP
38.46% Match
ESFJ
38.46% Match
ISFJ
33.33% Match
ENTJ
33.33% Match
ESTP
28.21% Match
INTJ
26.32% Match
ISTP
23.08% Match
ESTJ
20.51% Match
ISTJ
15.38% Match


----------



## Sky_Nova_20 (Sep 10, 2017)

The test doesn't actually seem..that bad. I actually found it interesting, to be honest. While not perfect, I would say that the variety of questions and their complexity makes it have some differences compared to others tests. Seems like ISTX are my highest, then INTX as close seconds. Always scored extremely high on I > E, balanced between S/N and P/J and I didn't expect T > F to be higher than usual, but it is relatable to me, but it is still a lot closer compared to I > E. E was always my lowest score, for some reason.

ISTP:
53.85% Match

ISTJ:
53.85% Match

INTJ:
52.63% Match

INTP:
52.28% Match

ISFJ:
43.59% Match

INFJ:
43.59% Match

ISFP:
41.03% Match

INFP:
38.46% Match

ESTP:
35.9% Match

ESTJ:
35.9% Match

ENTJ:
34.4% Match

ENTP:
33.33% Match

ESFJ:
25.64% Match

ENFJ:
25.64% Match

ESFP:
23.08% Match

ENFP:
20.51% Match


----------



## confusedasheck (Jan 8, 2016)

Hmm, I do sense some of the answers are not entirely neutral.
Also, do you think instead of having one question per page, it would be beneficial
to have at least 7 or something then click next page.

I think it would make people feel like they are not clicking forever and
they can skip around while they think about it, I guess.

Overall, I liked the test. The words you used are a lot clearer and although
it goes by the dichotomies, it does its job better than most.  

My results: I disagree with being an INFJ, I sense I am an ISFJ. 

INFJ
43.59% Match
INFP
41.03% Match
INTP
38.46% Match
ENFJ
38.46% Match
ISFP
35.9% Match
ENFP
35.9% Match
INTJ
34.21% Match
ENTP
33.33% Match
ISFJ
33.33% Match
ISTP
30.77% Match
ESFP
30.77% Match
ENTJ
30.77% Match
ESFJ
28.21% Match
ESTP
25.64% Match
ISTJ
23.08% Match
ESTJ
17.95% Match


----------



## Viridia (Nov 29, 2015)

ISFJ - 43.59% Match
INFJ - 41.03% Match
ISTJ - 38.46% Match
ESFJ - 35.9% Match
INTJ - 34.21% Match
ISTP - 33.33% Match
ISFP - 33.33% Match
INTP - 33.33% Match
INFP - 33.33% Match
ENFJ - 33.33% Match
ESTJ - 30.77% Match
ENTJ - 28.21% Match
ESTP - 25.64% Match
ESFP - 25.64% Match
ENTP - 25.64% Match
ENFP - 25.64% Match

Am struggling a lot with typing myself, but IxFJ is what I have historically always tested as.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

@Turi, what are the betting odds of BOTH @Enoch being an ENFP and @Merriweather being an ISTJ?

and you can throw in @Crowbo being an ENTP merely for the pennies if you want.

Betting odds of all of them together, not separately.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Enoch said:


> @Turi, what are the betting odds of BOTH @Enoch being an ENFP and @Merriweather being an ISTJ?
> 
> and you can throw in @Crowbo being an ENTP merely for the pennies if you want.
> 
> Betting odds of all of them together, not separately.


Already took the quiz, dearie.

Results were:
INTP
58.97% Match

INTJ
57.89% Match

ENTP
53.85% Match

ENTJ
53.85% Match

ISTP
41.03% Match

ISTJ
38.46% Match

ESTP
35.9% Match

ESTJ
33.33% Match

INFJ
30.77% Match

INFP
28.21% Match

ENFJ
25.64% Match

ENFP
23.08% Match

ISFP
12.82% Match

ISFJ
12.82% Match

ESFP
7.69% Match

ESFJ
7.69% Match


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

Well, @Turi, I can tell you this tests perfoms as usual for me (IxTP clearly top, with a slight S preference, and ENFJ my literal opposite). So ... good job?

_ISTP
66.67% Match
INTP
61.54% Match
ESTP
53.85% Match
ENTP
48.72% Match
ISTJ
46.15% Match
INTJ
44.74% Match
ISFP
43.59% Match
INFP
35.9% Match
ESTJ
33.33% Match
ENTJ
33.33% Match
ESFP
30.77% Match
ISFJ
25.64% Match
ENFP
23.08% Match
INFJ
23.08% Match
ESFJ
12.82% Match
ENFJ
10.26% Match_

I do like how it neatly stacks up, though. T >>> F, P >> J, I > E, and S~N is indeed exactly how it should be :happy:


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Sky_Nova_20 said:


> The test doesn't actually seem..that bad. I actually found it interesting, to be honest. While not perfect, I would say that the variety of questions and their complexity makes it have some differences compared to others tests. Seems like ISTX are my highest, then INTX as close seconds. Always scored extremely high on I > E, balanced between S/N and P/J and I didn't expect T > F to be higher than usual, but it is relatable to me, but it is still a lot closer compared to I > E. E was always my lowest score, for some reason.
> 
> ISTP:
> 53.85% Match
> ...


Consider ISTJ as a most likely type from these results, due to ENFP being the furthest away.
I know the top results are tied, but the bottom results aren't, so you can split ISTP from ISTJ a little there to suggest a preference for J.



confusedasheck said:


> Hmm, I do sense some of the answers are not entirely neutral.
> Also, do you think instead of having one question per page, it would be beneficial
> to have at least 7 or something then click next page.
> 
> ...


I would suggest there's no way in hell you're an ISFJ if it's that far down.
Re: multiple questions per page - yeah, maybe - I kind of like the idea of people just focusing on one question at a time but that might be my own 'J' bias creeping in, lol.

I'm actually considering adding a new idea to this one, after I weed out typos etc.. I want to add a section that is essentially a multiple choice, where it's just words you pick that resonate the most with you - and it won't be straight-forward I/E, T/F etc etc, it'll just be like 10 words from wherever I decide to pull them from, and people will pick all the ones that resonate.. so in a sense, this would allow for a similar feel to having multiple questions in the one page.

One reason I'm hesitant on adding multiple questions in the one page, is because I like to have questions act in a tree-branch fashion, so when you pick a response, the next question is in response to the answer you provided.

This is what happens in the male/female question in this quiz - I'm not gathering statistics etc, it's just so the next question is easier to relate to.

I plan on adding more of that kind of thing - my only issue is, I wish there were a way (and there might be) so that at a certain point, the quiz stops trying to determine your 'type' and switches to perhaps determining the order of dominant and auxiliary function as well as targeting the inferior function, to get the 'order' correct.

At the moment there is a few 'functions' questions in there, and they do seem to be doing their job - at the moment, they're mostly shifting peoples P/J results, I believe - where an INFx type might select the Fe option over Fi, that might give them the nudge towards INFJ over INFP they need.

I want more of that. I intend it to be a fair bit longer.
Sort of iffy on the length it will wind up as, though, so I'm spending some time just reconsidering which questions are producing the most effective results etc to perhaps refine it, before expanding - I don't mind the idea of multiple questions in the one page but it is at odds with the idea I have in my head, which is for it to be very user-specific via tree-branches and easy to focus on via 'one question at a time' sort of thing.

I am able to actually have a specific 'group' of questions in the one page, as long as I don't put tree-branch questions in there, it won't be an issue..


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

When you mix letters and functions what is the result even supposed to imply? Unless you believe they are equivalent for some reason, that seems like a pretty useless result compared to getting a letter type or a function model.

I much prefer the idea of having 2 separate tests, like taking your letters test and improving it, and taking your functions test, and improving it. Then you have 2 tests which at least are optimized at doing some sort of specific task, not tangling things together and spitting out a result that reflects some sort of average.

If you took the functions test and letters test separately, you could average the results anyway if you really wished to do such a thing.

And on the topic of function tests in general, you really have to outline the function theory your test is using as its basis so that the test takers have some sort of an idea of how to interpret the results.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

@Ocean Helm 
- I truly feel like a dichotomy-style approach is better i.e assigning things that are usually say "Fi" to IxFx types.

It's just way more realistic.

I find functions fun and interesting but I almost feel like they don't _really_ have a place in any tests I create due to how inaccurate they are.

I guess in a way I'm actually agreeing with you here with regards to them being separate - ideally they would all have a place and provide accurate results by combining everything together.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

@Turi so this new updated test doesn't use functions?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> @Turi so this new updated test doesn't use functions?


Which one?
The one in the OP has a couple of functions questions.
The newest one I've been working on has more, it's more function based.

Which is a little iffy but I'm basically just wanting to flesh our s functions test to "test" it.

I'm also considering matching questions via functions AND dichotomy and providing both results separately at the end just to see what happens.

I just want to see if it matches at all.

I might even try bumrush a prototype for this idea tonight.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

That's what I mean though. Having "a couple of functions questions" just makes it so that you don't know what your result is supposed to mean. If it was purely letters, then you could be like "oh that test says I'm I, N, T, and P" but once it's tarnished by functions unless the results are calculated separately the results become more of a more poorly defined blob where it's like "maybe I am T, or was it because of the way I answered that function question?"

I don't see why letters and functions should be combined into one anything, because they are two different models. You even think they don't have a place in your tests but you put them in there anyway. I guess I'm just not understanding that part of it. Even CelebrityTypes and SimilarMinds separate them and I think the reasoning should be pretty obvious.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> That's what I mean though. Having "a couple of functions questions" just makes it so that you don't know what your result is supposed to mean. If it was purely letters, then you could be like "oh that test says I'm I, N, T, and P" but once it's tarnished by functions unless the results are calculated separately the results become more of a more poorly defined blob where it's like "maybe I am T, or was it because of the way I answered that function question?"
> 
> I don't see why letters and functions should be combined into one anything, because they are two different models. You even think they don't have a place in your tests but you put them in there anyway. I guess I'm just not understanding that part of it. Even CelebrityTypes and SimilarMinds separate them and I think the reasoning should be pretty obvious.


My goal is to have a test/quiz that combines everything together and accurately gauges a persons type, beyond doubt, so there's no wondering if you're an X type by dichotomy or a Y type by functions etc, I don't want that kind of ambiguity, I want all-encompassing clarity.

I created a new test, different to the others, it's practically ripped off of your 8 question test and expanded a little, might even post it in that thread.
Check it out:

http://www.quiz-maker.com/QQZHCWH


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

If @Turi continues on as he is half of the MBTI tests on the internet will be his and the other half will be inaccurate.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Enoch said:


> If @Turi continues on as he is half of the MBTI tests on the internet will be his, and the other half will be inaccurate.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1020 using Tapatalk


At some point, I might wind up sort of putting all of the ideas that work into one quiz that's solid AF.

I've got a killer idea in my head, but I need a story.

I want to do an 'choose your own adventure' style test - either functions or dichotomy, haven't fleshed that out - but basically you'll follow a story, the options you pick as you go will alter the story according to your responses, and all the selections you make will correspond to a 'type' at the end of it, basically.

I think it'll be awesome, I haven't got time to magically flesh out a story for it, though.
In my head there'll be some actions you have to take and also dialogue decisions etc etc, it'll be pretty hectic to create due to what will wind up as hundreds of tree-branch questions but I think it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Turi said:


> At some point, I might wind up sort of putting all of the ideas that work into one quiz that's solid AF.
> 
> I've got a killer idea in my head, but I need a story.
> 
> ...


Remember to sneak in trick questions where they are least expected, call them potential detours if you want.

But a very good idea indeed.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

@Turi some of the words make no sense in their context but it did give me INTP.

https://www.quiz-maker.com/results1797554-177A640e-QZHCWH

An example of trouble: On the first question I had 5 easy word choices and had little clue what to answer for the last 2 so just selected both Less and More because I wasn't sure what they were going after, and I knew the other choices were bad.

Also the reading topics don't seem much like reading topics, especially "Absent". I have no clue what that is supposed to mean as something to read about. I think again I chose it because it wasn't an obviously bad choice, and "wtf" at least is a wild card which fits me better than something which obviously doesn't fit me.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> @Turi some of the words make no sense in their context but it did give me INTP.
> 
> https://www.quiz-maker.com/results1797554-177A640e-QZHCWH
> 
> An example of trouble: On the first question I had 5 easy word choices and had little clue what to answer for the last 2 so just selected both Less and More because I wasn't sure what they were going after, and I knew the other choices were bad.


End justifies the means, happy with that.

The reason they seem out of context is because the order of the words is random.
Otherwise it would just be more obvious to see what the "matches" are, lol.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

INTP
43.59% Match
INFJ
41.03% Match
INTJ
39.47% Match
INFP
38.46% Match
ENTP
35.9% Match
ENFJ
33.33% Match
ENTJ
33.33% Match
ENFP
30.77% Match
ISTP
25.64% Match
ISFP
23.08% Match
ISFJ
23.08% Match
ISTJ
20.51% Match
ESTP
17.95% Match
ESFP
15.38% Match
ESFJ
15.38% Match
ESTJ
12.82% Match

I'm almost sure I'm either an INTP or INFJ, so I guess that makes sense.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I saw that you had made a few changes, so I took this one again. Here are my results:

*INTJ
71.05% Match*
INTP
61.54% Match
ENTJ
61.54% Match
ENTP
51.28% Match
ISTJ
51.28% Match
INFJ
48.72% Match
ISTP
43.59% Match
INFP
41.03% Match
ESTJ
41.03% Match
ENFJ
38.46% Match
ESTP
33.33% Match
ENFP
30.77% Match
ISFJ
30.77% Match
ISFP
25.64% Match
ESFJ
20.51% Match
*ESFP
15.38% Match*


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

ISTP
41.03% Match
ESTP
35.9% Match
INTP
35.9% Match
ISTJ
33.33% Match
ISFP
30.77% Match
ENTP
30.77% Match
INTJ
28.95% Match
INFP
28.21% Match
ESTJ
28.21% Match
ESFP
25.64% Match
ISFJ
25.64% Match
INFJ
25.64% Match
ENTJ
25.64% Match
ENFP
23.08% Match
ESFJ
20.51% Match
ENFJ
20.51% Match 

Woah, I didn't expect INFJ to be so low.....I still get ISTP as my first type...weird.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Firemoon said:


> Woah, I didn't expect INFJ to be so low.....I still get ISTP as my first result...weird.


Is it really weird, though?

Your top three results are all xxTP.

This works alongside this chart, as well - this is useful for people who are only really sure about two of their dichotomy preferences, fwiw, but hey it fits here:


ESxx or ENxx - consider ESxP or ENxP.
ISxx or INxx - consider ISxJ or INxJ.
xSxP or xNxP - consider ESxP or ENxP.
xSxJ or xNxJ - consider ISxJ or INxJ.
ExTx or ExFx - consider ExTJ or ExFJ.
IxTx or IxFx - consider IxTP or IxFP.
*xxTP* or xxFP - consider *IxTP* or IxFP.
xxTJ or xxFJ - consider ExTJ or ExFJ.


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

Turi said:


> Is it really weird, though?
> 
> Your top three results are all xxTP.
> 
> ...


Maybe Ni-Ti dynamic can explain my results. I'm not really fond of some Fe-ish answers such as:

"sacrificing beliefs/opinions"
Mmm...I might stay quiet in order to keep the peace, but I won't sacrifice what I believe. In fact, I might confront people if I believe what they say is thoughtless or hurtful for some people. I would definitely rock the boat for that. No need to sacrifice my opinions unless they're irrelevant. 


"wanting people to like me"
Lol no. I almost picked up that answer since it's true I want to make sure things are okay, smooth, agreeable for people and stuff. But I don't give two damn if they like me or not as long as they respect me. 


"thinking about people's feelings when making decisions"
...why would I care about that? I mean, I wouldn't want to hurt anyone, but if a certain decision is needed to be done even if it doesn't please everyone, I will do it because obviously I'm seeking the best outcomes. I will only prioritize people's feelings if the situation is ABOUT people's feelings (such as being into a relationship, or sometimes when I'm the leader, I need to consider the future/possible impact of my actions on my teammates) and I make sure I'm making the best decision for everyone's well-being.


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

I took it again since it seems like changes were made :thinking2:

I'm currently split between IXXP and IXXJ. 

INTP
51.28% Match
INTJ
47.37% Match
ENTP
43.59% Match
INFP
43.59% Match
INFJ
41.03% Match
ENTJ
38.46% Match
ENFP
35.9% Match
ISTP
33.33% Match
ENFJ
33.33% Match
ISFP
28.21% Match
ISTJ
28.21% Match
ESTP
25.64% Match
ISFJ
25.64% Match
ESFP
20.51% Match
ESTJ
20.51% Match
ESFJ
17.95% Match


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

These were my results on Word Preference quiz in your signature. Most accurate yet!

INFJ
60.71% Match
INTJ
57.14% Match
INFP
53.57% Match
INTP
50% Match
ISFJ
42.86% Match
ENFJ
42.86% Match
ISTJ
39.29% Match
ENTJ
39.29% Match
ISFP
35.71% Match
ENFP
35.71% Match
ISTP
32.14% Match
ENTP
32.14% Match
ESFJ
25% Match
ESTJ
21.43% Match
ESFP
17.86% Match
ESTP
14.29% Match


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

mistakenforstranger said:


> These were my results on Word Preference quiz in your signature. Most accurate yet!
> 
> INFJ
> 60.71% Match
> ...


Ha, cool.

A few people have complained about that one, but I think.. fuck 'em, it's accurate a.f.

Same way I feel about all the INFJs on FB groups complaining they don't get INFJ in my quizzes so they're wrong.
I'm like mate 9% of respondents have returned INFJ results, it's just.. you don't get INFJ because you're not an INFJ, my quiz is accurate a.f, best on the market..


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I also took the word preferences quiz:

INTJ
75% Match
ISTJ
71.43% Match
INTP
64.29% Match
ISTP
60.71% Match
ENTJ
57.14% Match
INFJ
57.14% Match
ESTJ
53.57% Match
ISFJ
53.57% Match
ENTP
46.43% Match
INFP
46.43% Match
ESTP
42.86% Match
ISFP
42.86% Match
ENFJ
39.29% Match
ESFJ
35.71% Match
ENFP
28.57% Match
ESFP
25% Match

That is pretty good. The top three types I got are also the three that I have most seriously considered for myself.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

PiT said:


> I also took the word preferences quiz:
> 
> INTJ
> 75% Match
> ...


That's kind of amazing, tbh, considering the words I've selected.

I'm going to replace some of them soon with words that more accurately reflect my images of each preference.

Standouts are "decides on personal values" and "decides on logic" or whatever it was - they're terrible, easy to game, and they aren't as evocative as I'd like.

Ideally, every word there will be something that conjures up an image or a feeling, and that's what I want people to select when they relate.

I don't want it to be a blunt and obvious quiz, more like something to think about.


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

I just tried the word preference quiz and really liked it. 

INTP
71.43% Match
INFP
67.86% Match
ISTP
60.71% Match
INTJ
60.71% Match
ISFP
57.14% Match
INFJ
57.14% Match
ENTP
53.57% Match
ENFP
50% Match
ISTJ
50% Match
ISFJ
46.43% Match
ESTP
42.86% Match
ENTJ
42.86% Match
ESFP
39.29% Match
ENFJ
39.29% Match
ESTJ
32.14% Match
ESFJ
28.57% Match

I got INTP in both quizzes, but I'm mostly split between INTP and INFP, so this one seems pretty accurate. 

Have you thought about trying a Socionics quiz? There seems to be more of a shortage of those out there.


----------



## Astrid Dunham (Aug 2, 2013)

INFP
35.9% Match
INTP
33.33% Match
ISFP
30.77% Match
INFJ
30.77% Match
INTJ
28.95% Match
ENFP
28.21% Match
ISFJ
28.21% Match
ISTP
25.64% Match
ENTP
25.64% Match
ISTJ
25.64% Match
ESFP
23.08% Match
ENFJ
23.08% Match
ENTJ
23.08% Match
ESFJ
20.51% Match
ESTP
17.95% Match
ESTJ
17.95% Match


----------



## MyINFPMind (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.quiz-maker.com/resultsLB6CNF


----------



## MyINFPMind (Jan 7, 2018)

INFP
82.05% Match
ENFP
71.79% Match
ISFP
61.54% Match
INTP
58.97% Match
INFJ
56.41% Match
ESFP
51.28% Match
ENTP
48.72% Match
ENFJ
46.15% Match
ISTP
41.03% Match
ISFJ
35.9% Match
ESTP
30.77% Match
INTJ
28.95% Match
ESFJ
25.64% Match
ENTJ
20.51% Match
ISTJ
12.82% Match
ESTJ
2.56% Match


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Accurate AF.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

@Turi I see you've devised another test. This time around, you're just sticking to the dichotomies.

ENTP
77.5% Match
INTP
77.5% Match
ENFP
62.5% Match
INFP
62.5% Match
ESTP
57.5% Match
ISTP
57.5% Match
ENTJ
57.5% Match
INTJ
57.5% Match
ESFP
42.5% Match
ISFP
42.5% Match
ENFJ
42.5% Match
INFJ
42.5% Match
ESTJ
37.5% Match
ISTJ
37.5% Match
ESFJ
22.5% Match
ISFJ
22.5% Match

So this would make me an ambiverted NTP, basically.


----------



## Sandstread (Jun 4, 2017)

I knew it Ive been spending too much time with Entjs and Entps (and lately an Enfp, too). Too much extro stuff has ruined my small mind.

Extrovert overnight. 

ENTJ
64.1% Match
INTJ
63.16% Match
ENTP
48.72% Match
INTP
48.72% Match
ESTJ
48.72% Match
ISTJ
48.72% Match
ENFJ
48.72% Match
INFJ
48.72% Match
ENFP
35.9% Match
INFP
35.9% Match
ESFJ
35.9% Match
ISFJ
35.9% Match
ESTP
33.33% Match
ISTP
33.33% Match
ESFP
23.08% Match
ISFP
23.08% Match


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

It says ESTP>ISTP>ESFP>ISFP


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

@Turi


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

It seems there is a new one of these everytime I come around..

Edit: No, it's the same one. Just more people tried it.


----------

